

Caterina Fake on how Hunch is achieving 20% contribution rates - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/06/18/a-hunky-dory-week-at-hunch-questions-and-answers-with-caterina-fake-the-only-west-coasty-in-a-roomful-of-mit-and-harvard-grads/

======
embeddedradical
hunch looks quite cool. my only concern is that since they are making their
money from referrals to products on some pages, that this will encourage them
to skew the results of what one should do so it leads to those companies that
pay them the most referral.

